# 26.75" christmas eve saugeye!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got out to seneca lake this morning. Got to the lake around 5am fished for a while with no bites. the sun started to come up and the shad came to life. Go this nice one and one that was 17" long. Only 2 fish I caught. Both caught on the good ole' clown rouge. I hope everybody has a great christmas!!!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow what a beauty! Nice coloration too. I see a new avatar in your future


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

You can put that in my stocking anytime....nice job


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

That is a great fish!


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice fish!!!

Never caught or even seen a saugeye in person......is that sort of "camoflouge" coloring common on a saugeye?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Gorgeous fish man! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Nice fish!!!
> 
> Never caught or even seen a saugeye in person......is that sort of "camoflouge" coloring common on a saugeye?


Yeas it is. It varys alot depending on where there hanging out.... You can walk right over them in the river and never see them.....


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Man, that is one dandy fish and gets an ATTA BOY!! Merry Christmas


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice eye...Happen to get a weight on it?


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice fish and Go Brownies!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats great looking eye. They love them clown rogues for sure.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice.......tried a local lake last night...had one about 18-20 inches to the shore and pulled off......goin out in about 1/2 hour. Thanks for the reports.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Great Job! Fish have really been eatin the sticks really good.
Want'ed to get out last night but to much to do.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

foxbites said:


> got out to seneca lake this morning. Got to the lake around 5am fished for a while with no bites. the sun started to come up and the shad came to life. Go this nice one and one that was 17" long. Only 2 fish I caught. Both caught on the good ole' clown rouge. I hope everybody has a great christmas!!!!


WOW! After all the O R 'dinks' we've been catching, That thing makes me drool!
Wish I was 'pitch'n at Ellis right now!!! 

Thanks for the pic
Jer


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think the water will be solid by this weekend (ice). I drove up around the lake and all of the water that had no wind blowing on it had a thin sheet of ice on it.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Nice saugeye Fox!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

that a nice christmas present


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Sir,

Did you received \ Read my PM or Email ?


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome , Good Fish !!!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

solidsnake, I did not get your message, try it again


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Buddy 

sorry for the confusion , im a complete newbie in terms of web\forums

I wanted to ask the question to : ssv1761982 wich replied to your post

I try to contact him for a old hoyt bow that he have for sale but he seem to not receive
my message.

could you be kind enough to told him to contact me asap , p-l-e-a-s-e!

Many thanks for your help in advance


----------

